# Wo Primitives Leder farmen



## Ylandriel (10. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

wie der Titel schon sagt, würde ich gerne wissen wo man am besten primitives Leder farmen kann. Schattenhochland is ja schon nicht verkehrt, aber gibts nen Ort wo noch mehr geht?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Sin (10. Dezember 2010)

Momentan gibt es echt nichts besseres als das Vashir Startgebiet. Jede Menge Krebse, Seeschlangen und Fische zum Kürschnern. Zwar viele Fetzen dabei, aber es lohnt sich dennoch.


----------



## Phash (10. Dezember 2010)

das Beste ist, du kannst da einfach rumschwimmen und zwischen den Seeschlangen und den Haien kürschnern.

Im nächsten Gebiet gibts dann jede Menge Krabben und Aale, die gekürschnert werden können (alles Questgegner - bei uns aufm Server liegen da BERGE rum! Viele Fetzen. Aber gibt doch einiges an Leder)


----------



## Benon (10. Dezember 2010)

Die Vorposter haben Recht, Vashj'ir is am besten geeignet. Selbst wenn du selbst keine Mobs killst und nur hinter anderen her schwimmst haste in n paar minuten n stack zusammen.

Nach 2Stunden hatte ich an die lass mich lügen, 20-40stacks?

Durch den schnellen Respawn ideal =)

LG Benon


----------



## Tanyanka (17. Dezember 2010)

Primitives Leder farmt sich auf Stufe 85 meines Erachtens am Besten in der Ini "Die Verlorene Stadt Tol'Vir". Links und Rechts hinter dem Eingang steht jeweils eine Mobgruppe - 5 non-elite Tiger und ein Elite-Mob. 

Als Jäger mit einem Tankpet kann ich diese Gruppe problemlos schaffen. Pet auf den Elitemob und nur Schaden auf diesen. Der Elite leitet nämlich einen Teil des erlittenen Schadens auf seine fünf Tiger um, so dass diese irgendwann einfach umkippen. 

Die Tiger geben jeweils 2-3 normales primitives Leder, manchmal auch einen Makellosen Balg. Danach geht man einfach 'raus, resettet die Ini und wieder rein. Das funktioniert 5x die Stunde, ehe man die Nachricht bekommt, dass man zuviele Instanzen betreten hat. ;-) Pro Run bekommt man durchschnittlich einen Stack normales primitives Leder, nach 5x sind es 5 Stacks normales, bzw. 1 Stack schweres primitives Leder. Dazu kommen noch die grauen Drops die doch auch schön Gold geben, ab und zu ein grüner Drop und ich hatte auch schon das Glück für einen blauen Random Drop, den ich für 2,5k Gold im AH verkaufen konnte. 

Für mich ist das momentan der Beste Farmspot, da bei allen anderen die Mobs etwas arg weit auseinanderstehen. Ausserdem kommt mir in der Ini kein anderer in die Quere. 

Ich hoffe, ich konnte mit diesem Tip etwas helfen!

Edit für Schriftgrösse.


----------



## Dexis (17. Dezember 2010)

Tanyanka schrieb:


> Primitives Leder farmt sich auf Stufe 85 meines Erachtens am Besten in der Ini "Die Verlorene Stadt Tol'Vir". Links und Rechts hinter dem Eingang steht jeweils eine Mobgruppe - 5 non-elite Tiger und ein Elite-Mob.
> 
> Als Jäger mit einem Tankpet kann ich diese Gruppe problemlos schaffen. Pet auf den Elitemob und nur Schaden auf diesen. Der Elite leitet nämlich einen Teil des erlittenen Schadens auf seine fünf Tiger um, so dass diese irgendwann einfach umkippen.



Ok, toll für den Jäger - wenn man einen hat. Wenn du jetzt noch nen Farmspot sagst der nicht auf eine einzige Klasse beschränkt ist, war dein Post sinnvoll.


----------



## bluewhiteangel (17. Dezember 2010)

Dexis schrieb:


> Ok, toll für den Jäger - wenn man einen hat. Wenn du jetzt noch nen Farmspot sagst der nicht auf eine einzige Klasse beschränkt ist, war dein Post sinnvoll.



Ich denke, diesen Farmspot kannst du mit ziemlich jeder robusten Klasse abfarmen...Einfach mal testen... Aber erstmal meckern, ne?
Ich farm gern in Hyjal bei Sethrias Nest, da gibs aber noch ne Menge Schuppen dabei. (Empfinde ich eher als Vor-als als Nachteil.)


----------



## Tanyanka (17. Dezember 2010)

Nun ja, mit dem Jäger lässt sich das am Besten erklären. :-) Etwas mehr Adaptionsvermögen und Phantasie hab ich von der Buffed-Community schon erwartet. ;-)

Wenn man keinen Jäger hat, dann nimmt man sich halt einen Tank seines Vertrauens mit. Ein Krieger oder Paladin schafft das bestimmt auch alleine. Der Hexer hat je nach Skillung ja auch sowas wie Tankpet, nicht wahr?

Alles kaue ich nicht vor, selber denken ftw!


----------



## Dexis (17. Dezember 2010)

bluewhiteangel schrieb:


> Ich denke, diesen Farmspot kannst du mit ziemlich jeder robusten Klasse abfarmen...Einfach mal testen... Aber erstmal meckern, ne?





Tanyanka schrieb:


> Nun ja, mit dem Jäger lässt sich das am Besten erklären. :-) Etwas mehr Adaptionsvermögen und Phantasie hab ich von der Buffed-Community schon erwartet. ;-)
> [...]
> Alles kaue ich nicht vor, selber denken ftw!


Ich bin mir absolut darüber im Klaren dass man auch mit einigen anderen Klassen daran arbeiten kann 
Der Post war mal wieder so ein "Klugscheißer" weil es immer wieder jede Menge Spieler geben wird, die es trotz Guides, Tipps & sonstigen Hilfestellungen nicht gebacken kriegen, sich selbst mal aufzuraffen und lieber fünf neue Threads mit ein und derselben Frage eröffnen.

-----



bluewhiteangel schrieb:


> Ich farm gern in Hyjal bei Sethrias Nest, da gibs aber noch ne Menge Schuppen dabei. (Empfinde ich eher als Vor-als als Nachteil.)





Tanyanka schrieb:


> Wenn man keinen Jäger hat, dann nimmt man sich halt einen Tank seines Vertrauens mit. Ein Krieger oder Paladin schafft das bestimmt auch alleine. Der Hexer hat je nach Skillung ja auch sowas wie Tankpet, nicht wahr?


Na, geht doch!


----------



## Arosk (17. Dezember 2010)

Ich werds zwar bereuen... aber viel Spaß...

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=42523


----------



## PittiDome (17. Dezember 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich werds zwar bereuen... aber viel Spaß...
> 
> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=42523



kann ich nur bestätigen.. gestern 2 stunden gefarmt, 10 stacks schweres primitives bei rumgekommen


----------



## monthy (18. Dezember 2010)

PittiDome schrieb:


> kann ich nur bestätigen.. gestern 2 stunden gefarmt, 10 stacks schweres primitives bei rumgekommen



Danke.


Warum bin ich da nicht selbst drauf gekommen^^




Mfg
Ups falsch zitiert^^


----------



## Arosk (20. Dezember 2010)

hätte ichs doch nicht verraten, dachte nicht das man so etwas so schnell bereuen kann...


----------



## -Migu- (20. Dezember 2010)

Tanyanka schrieb:


> Primitives Leder farmt sich auf Stufe 85 meines Erachtens am Besten in der Ini "Die Verlorene Stadt Tol'Vir". Links und Rechts hinter dem Eingang steht jeweils eine Mobgruppe - 5 non-elite Tiger und ein Elite-Mob.
> 
> Als Jäger mit einem Tankpet kann ich diese Gruppe problemlos schaffen. Pet auf den Elitemob und nur Schaden auf diesen. Der Elite leitet nämlich einen Teil des erlittenen Schadens auf seine fünf Tiger um, so dass diese irgendwann einfach umkippen.
> 
> ...



Geniale Idee! Zum Glück hab ich nen Tank den ich rumkommandieren kann *gg* 

1 Stack pro Run? Imba, das sind 300g im AH XD


----------



## Phash (21. Dezember 2010)

die Fledermäuse rocken! Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Nadea (22. Dezember 2010)

Spinn ich oder lassen sich die Fledermäuse in Tiefenheim jetzt nicht mehr kürschnern? Vor 2h hab ich se noch fröhlich gekürschnert, war dann in ner Instanz und als ich raus kam wren sie nicht mehr kürschnerbar! Buggy? Rausgefixt? Oder gehts nur mir so?


----------



## bluewhiteangel (22. Dezember 2010)

Geht nicht nur dir so, scheint wohl gefixed worden zu sein. Kann auch diverse andere Viecher nicht kürschnern.. Fühl mich so nutzlos


----------



## Nadea (22. Dezember 2010)

Ja glaub ich spinne ey, wieso machen sie die mops dann anfangs kürschnerbar wenn sie es dann eh wieder rausfixen^^ also näh! war so ne imba geldquelle!


----------



## aridyne (22. Dezember 2010)

mein tip wär tol barad die krokodiele. da sind immer welche wegen der daily und mein bestes war in 10 min ca 200 leder.


----------



## PfeffiJoe (22. Dezember 2010)

oh man, ich dacht nur mir gehts so, gestern die fledermäuse verkloppt...einmal den grauen kram weggebracht, wieder hin...plötzlich sind die nicht mehr häutbar. 

naja hab noch ticket offen ob das so gewollt ist oder nur n fehler. tippe aber mal auf ersteres. :-(


----------



## Bellaco (22. Dezember 2010)

Hi, 

Das ging mir gestern genau so. Ich war fleissig mit meinem Hunter am Farmen und auf einmal ließen sich die Viehcher nicht mehr kürschnern.

Ich finde Lederverarbeitung ist mit diesem Addon am schwersten zu skillen. In BC gabs Nagrand mit massig Leder, in Wotlk gabs Eiskrone und geballte Herden. 
In Cata muss man sich für ein schweres primitives Leder ganz schön strecken. Das steht nicht in Relation zu den Kosten eines Items. Der Zeitaufwand ist einfach zu hoch, wenn man ewig weit von Tier zu Tier rennen muß.
Außerdem finde ich es sinnlos mit PvP Items skillen zu müssen. Ich sende diese gezwungener Maßen an meine Verzauberin um sie zu dissen. Verkaufen im AH läßt sich der Crap nicht.

FdH Ein verärgerter Kürschner


----------



## Drakhgard (22. Dezember 2010)

Ja die Fledermäuse sind fix'd.

Aber es gibt noch andere Plätze, die hoffentlich nicht gefixed werden:

Tolvir, die Tiger farmen (5x / Stunde) -> pro Run fast ein Stack
_
Guide:

Als Hunter mit Tankpet killen; 
als Schamane einfach die Elite froggen und Tiger killen danach den Elite einzeln killen (als Enhancer funzt das gut mit Geisterwöfen);__ 
als Tank Pala/Krieger/DK/Druide dürfte man die zu Tode tanken, hab's noch net getestet; 
Mage sheeped Elite, killt Tiger, und kite-killed dann den Elite (müsste funzen) - ansonsten einfach aus Ini raus und wieder rein;
Hexenmeister auf Dämo mit Leerwandler dürfte klappen; 
Rogue sapped Elite, killt Tiger und versucht dann den Elite zu killen - Alternativ dann einfach aus Ini rennen und den Elite stehen lassen;
Priest weiß ich grad nicht... versucht mal, den Elite zu mindcontrollen...

_
Vashj'ir, diverse Mobs farmen
Anderen Spot suchen


----------



## Dexis (24. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe mir auch einen Spot zurecht gelegt, dieser liegt in Tiefenheim. Das ist ungefähr derselbe Spot wie die Steinfledermäuse, nur ein klein wenig nördlich wenn es zum Bleichen Hort geht. Hier laufen Schieferhautbasilisken zwischen den Felsen herum. Das Gebiet ist vergleichsweise groß und es sind so viele vorhanden, dass man problemlos von Mob zu Mob laufen kann. Der Respawn ist (wenn man alleine ist) schneller als man eine Runde drehen kann.

Und wenn wir schonmal hier sind: im Hort gibt es die Steindrachen, das sind zwar 83er Elite aber keine Gewöhnlichen. Die Drachen befinden sich (quasi als Event) permanent im Kampf mit den NPCs von Therazane und werden mit Wurgeschossen vom Himmel geholt. Wenn sie auf dem Boden aufschlagen, sind sie kurz benommen und haben nur noch etwa die Hälfte ihrer Lebenspunkte (70-80k). Natürlich sind die ein klein wenig härter als die Basilisken wegen ihrer Sonderfähigkeiten, droppen aber die wertvollen Geschwärzten Drachenschuppen und die Dropchance auf einen Makellosen Balg ist unglaubliche 0,2% höher als bei den anderen Mobs 

Das mit dem Balg ist noch so eine Sache, bin mal gespannt wie es sich im Laufe der Zeit gibt. Habe gestern abend 210 Primitives Leder und 20 Schuppen gefarmt und nicht einen Balg bekommen. Die Dropchance liegt also definitiv unter 0,5%._
(EDIT: hab gestern Skill 525 erreicht, dafür rund 1.200 Primitves Leder gefarmt und dabei zwei Makellose Bälge raus bekommen. Damit liegen meine persönlichen Erfahrungen__ für die Balg-Dropchance bei ca. 0,16%.)
_


----------



## Ephilio (30. Dezember 2010)

aridyne schrieb:


> mein tip wär tol barad die krokodiele. da sind immer welche wegen der daily und mein bestes war in 10 min ca 200 leder.



Geht wirklich super, das stimmt


----------



## Phash (30. Dezember 2010)

die Drachen im Süden der Twilight - Zone sind auch sehr nett. Da questen viele und man kriegt gut Drachenschuppen


----------



## Trez (30. Dezember 2010)

PfeffiJoe schrieb:


> naja hab noch ticket offen ob das so gewollt ist oder nur n fehler. tippe aber mal auf ersteres. :-(



Das Ticket kannst du löschen, ist gewollt.

"Steinfledermäuse aus Tiefenheim können nicht länger gekürschnert werden" Hotfix vom 21. Dez. 2010

nachzulesen hier


----------



## citybreaker (8. Januar 2011)

Verlorene Stadt lohnt sich auch nicht mehr. Die Tiger droppen nur noch ein mal Leder selten mal zwei. Für ein Stack muss man jetzt zwei mal rein.
Im Schattenhochland westlich von den Krazzwerken kann man auch super farmen. Dort laufen jede menge Wölfe, Greifen, Vögel und andere Wildtiere rum.


----------



## Vlic (9. Januar 2011)

na toll, jetzt wollt ich mich grad auf den weg ins tiefenheim machen für die fledermäuse.. zum glück habe ich weitergelesen

naja dann bleib wohl nix besseres als vashj'ir... blöd ist halt dass ich nur kürschnern habe und die lederfetzen nicht verarbeiten kann


----------



## Ephilio (12. Januar 2011)

Vlic schrieb:


> na toll, jetzt wollt ich mich grad auf den weg ins tiefenheim machen für die fledermäuse.. zum glück habe ich weitergelesen
> 
> naja dann bleib wohl nix besseres als vashj'ir... blöd ist halt dass ich nur kürschnern habe und die lederfetzen nicht verarbeiten kann





Geh nach Tol Barad, das geht um Längen besser


----------



## TopDog (22. März 2011)

Tol Barad. 

Entweder die Spinnen oder die Krokos. 
In 45 Minuten hatte ich 50 schweres primitives Leder zusammen.


----------



## madmurdock (26. September 2011)

Mittlerweile würde ich die 3. Phase bei den neuen Hyjal Dailies empfehlen. Man muss aber glaube ich hier schon 150 Marken gesammelt haben, was evtl nervig sein koennte, wenn es um einen Twink handelt.

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=29205


----------



## Cassiopheia (27. September 2011)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Mittlerweile würde ich die 3. Phase bei den neuen Hyjal Dailies empfehlen. Man muss aber glaube ich hier schon 150 Marken gesammelt haben, was evtl nervig sein koennte, wenn es um einen Twink handelt.
> 
> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=29205



Geh ich auch hin (nur zum kürschnern) und habe nach dem allerersten vendor (den man am ersten tag freischaltet) dort nichts weiter gequestet mit meinem kürschner  geht also auch so^^


----------



## arenalady (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich farme oben in Uldum auf der Karte ganz links, da ist so eine art Tempel und dahinter so ein Wasserverlauf. Massenweise Krokos. Dabei springen auch noch aufgeblähte Mägen und Kochmats heraus.


----------



## Theffan (5. Januar 2012)

Tol Barad die Krokodile sind gut aber auch auf der Halbinsel die Spinnen lassen sich gut farmen.
Spawnrate sehr schnell, Gildenboni manchmal bis zu +6 Leder drin und durch Dailies der anderen Spieler kommen noch einige Leder dazu da nicht jeder Kürschnert


----------



## Firun (10. November 2012)

Also ich kann nur Tiefenheim empfehlen die Elite Steindrachen im Bleichen Hort sind super Quellen, außerdem bekommt man noch geschwärzte Schuppen,Drachenflanken sowie zu 60% immer über 1Gold und ab und an Grüne Items zum verkaufen, lohnt sich also .


----------



## Dagonzo (10. November 2012)

Jetzt werden sogar schon Mods zu Threadnekromanten


----------



## Xidish (10. November 2012)

Und Du bist und bleibst u.a. ein Spammer! 

Der letzte Post ist von Januar - na und ...
Ich finde es gar nicht so verkehrt, wenn hier zum jetzigen Stand was gepostet wird.
Das ist auf jeden Fall besser, als ständig neue Threads aufzumachen, worüber Du Dich bestimmt auch wieder auslassen würdest.


----------



## Firun (10. November 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Jetzt werden sogar schon Mods zu Threadnekromanten


Mich beschäftigt dieses Thema jetzt gerade weil ich Ledern Skille und da dachte ich mir schreibe ich doch einfach mal meine Erfahrung hier rein.

Xidish hat das schon sehr gut erkannt


----------

